# Walker 1955 Steinway D by Embertone Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2018)

*Walker 1955 Steinway D by Embertone Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/22/walker-1955-steinway-d-by-embertone-review/

Yet another piano library has landed, and it’s again another Steinway D – possibly the most sampled grand piano of all time alongside the Yamaha C7 – but this time it’s from the folks at Embertone, and it weighs in at a hefty 200G for the full library, so today we’ll be seeing just how Walker 1955 Steinway D holds up when compared to other modern offerings.

Embertone has been around for some time, designing highly specialized libraries with advanced playability and scripting. Examples include the Intimate Strings soloist libraries, Crystal Flute and Chapman Trumpet among others. They’ve gathered a reputation for being perfectionists, so the Walker 1955 Steinway library has big expectations to live up to. The library provides pedal up and down sustains with and without the soft pedal (una corda), staccatos, and a variety of release samples for different playing styles. This is all delivered for six different mic perspectives, with a robust 36 velocity layers for each note.






Walker 1955 Steinway D by Embertone Review Detail


Full Review here:
*Walker 1955 Steinway D by Embertone Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06/22/walker-1955-steinway-d-by-embertone-review/


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 23, 2018)

Thank you for your review, it was inspiring and enlightening.
Now I just have buy and download .


----------



## Fleer (Jun 23, 2018)

Some problems with your cookie policy pop-up. Can’t get to close it.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 23, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Some problems with your cookie policy pop-up. Can’t get to close it.


Thank you, I look into it asap


----------



## Fleer (Jun 23, 2018)

Could be a phone thing, mind you. 
Very good review of that Embertone Walker grand, by the way, really very well written.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 23, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Could be a phone thing, mind you.
> Very good review of that Embertone Walker grand, by the way, really very well written.


Thank you, Cory the author is a genius with his articles and also videos.


----------

